# Speed Control Pedal reverse issue Kubota B2601



## FerrisB

I have a new Kubota B2601. It uses the treadle type foot control pedal for <forward> and <reverse>. Forward works fine and pushes down somewhat easily. Reverse needs to be pushed hard to fully engage the transmission. The pivot point on the peddle is towards the reverse part of the peddle so <forward> has more leverage than when you have to jam down the <reverse> part to move backwards. I have terrible knees and it hurts like h...ll after 10 minutes work or so on the machine. Is there any way to reduce the tension/force necessary to push the peddle to get into reverse.


----------



## HarveyW

You can adjust the linkage for better reverse response. Also, bend the heel portion of the foot control pedal "up" for greater pedal movement in reverse mode.


----------



## FerrisB

HarveyW said:


> You can adjust the linkage for better reverse response. Also, bend the heel portion of the foot control pedal "up" for greater pedal movement in reverse mode.


Took the pedal off, put it in a vise and by hand gave it a little more bend on the reverse end. Worked like a charm. Much more leverage and my knee is real happy!! thank you for the prompt reply you gave. johnb


----------



## Randyphoenix

FerrisB said:


> I have a new Kubota B2601. It uses the treadle type foot control pedal for <forward> and <reverse>. Forward works fine and pushes down somewhat easily. Reverse needs to be pushed hard to fully engage the transmission. The pivot point on the peddle is towards the reverse part of the peddle so <forward> has more leverage than when you have to jam down the <reverse> part to move backwards. I have terrible knees and it hurts like h...ll after 10 minutes work or so on the machine. Is there any way to reduce the tension/force necessary to push the peddle to get into reverse.


I had the same problem with my Kioti which has the same identical peddle control since it was under warranty I took the linkage off and got new one for free and it worked. It had less of bend and reverse and forward no problem.


----------



## FerrisB

Yeah. I looked under the floor liner and could see the spring that extends when you push on the reverse end of the pedal. That seems to be where the tension is. Per another reply I bent the reverse pedal up a smidge and that gives much more leverage to push into reverse but if my knees tell me after a few hours it's still not enough I'm going to look at a softer spring. God, getting old rears it's ugly head in weird ways. lol. johnb


----------



## nykron070

I've got the same issues with reverse on my brandy new B2601HSD-1. Just by accident I was plowing snow at 7 degrees and decided to go in and warm up. I run the throttle to 2k rpm and used reverse and that seemed to make a hugh difference. The pedal only has to be pushed down a little bit without much effort and it moves the tractor fairly well. This is acceptable for the time being I'll wait and see how it works consistently.


----------



## Roybison

I don't know if you will find this helpful or not but the forward side of the pedal has more than enough room for me to get my toe under it, and raise the front of the pedal to go in reverse, I never have to take my heel off the deck to back up my tractor, which has become especially helpful because often times the back of my leg would also contact my bucket control when I used my heel for reverse. Good luck to you.


----------



## nykron070

Roybison said:


> I don't know if you will find this helpful or not but the forward side of the pedal has more than enough room for me to get my toe under it, and raise the front of the pedal to go in reverse, I never have to take my heel off the deck to back up my tractor, which has become especially helpful because often times the back of my leg would also contact my bucket control when I used my heel for reverse. Good luck to you.


Thank you much for the info. My foot isn't quite long enough but raising the rpm seems to work good


----------

